# Gold rush sparked by global financial crisis devastates Amazon



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

The ravaging of the Peruvian Amazon by a wave of illegal gold mining is twice as bad as researchers had thought.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow. That's no good….


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

You know, I find it completely absurd that a channel like Discovery will have a programs on about the wildlife endangered all over the rain forest, and follow it up with a show about a bunch of idiots tearing half of it down to find a couple ounces of gold. All the time while dragging the indigenous people a long and paying them pennies I am sure, to do a bunch of back breaking labor. It is pretty disgusting.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

pafrogguy said:


> You know, I find it completely absurd that a channel like Discovery will have a programs on about the wildlife endangered all over the rain forest, and follow it up with a show about a bunch of idiots tearing half of it down to find a couple ounces of gold. All the time while dragging the indigenous people a long and paying them pennies I am sure, to do a bunch of back breaking labor. It is pretty disgusting.


I could not agree more, last year when it aired I was thinking of what a piss poor decision by Discovery to air a program that is will encourage a "gold rush", eventually destroying the rainforest.


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

I'm not sure good decision making can be done by Discovery. Case in point, Naked and Afraid. Nothing like watching Discovery with my little ones until a commercial of some nasty dude and woman's flabby asses goes across the screen. Really? That is educational? When is the last time anyone got stranded and lost all of their clothes? So stupid. I'd rather watch Bear Grylls drink his own pee than that stupid crap.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

The discovery lineup has indeed degraded. I wouldn't really blame it on them though. After all, they can't just keep airing shows that nobody watches, and the gold rush shows are what actually attract viewers.

That aside, I don't remember if it was the Peruvian gov't or some other nearby, but they were holding a biological hotspot in the amazon ransom for like 3 billion dollars, and if the world community didn't pay them they were going to drill away in the rainforest for oil and minerals. And of course no one was able to raise NEARLY as much money, so last I heard they were on route to continue drilling


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

That is pretty sad to hear


----------

